# Google- Pain in the gut: new stress management program may help alleviate symptoms of ... - PhysOrg.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Pain in the gut: new stress management program may help alleviate symptoms of ...**PhysOrg.com (press release)*Researchers from the Centre for Emotional Health at Macquarie University are looking for people 17 years or older, who suffer with long-term constipation or *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) to take part in a stress management program. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

